# How to properly test rocks for an aquarium?



## NeonFlux

If there is no fizzing action, then it should be okay.


----------



## Eldachleich

NeonFlux said:


> If there is no fizzing action, then it should be okay.


Sweeeeeet...
Is there way that I can test if its going to leech metals into the water?


----------



## AirstoND

*Conductivity*

Not very metal effective but I think with a Digital Multimeter you can get a conductivity measurement. 

How about soaking for a week or two in Amquel or other metal detoxifier and getting before/after measurements with DMM? Rocks are mostly metal oxides, but I'd verify that with your source, i.e. ores might have lead.


----------



## reignOfFred

Most rock is aquarium safe and you really don't have anything to worry about. The acid test is only to test calcium carbonate in the rock - fizzing means the rocks are still safe to use - but only in aquariums featuring hard and basic water.

If you are that worried, go with rock already tried and true - granite, slate, granite,schist, gneiss, river rock, sandstone, quartz, basalt, petrified wood, lava rock.


----------



## talontsiawd

Vinegar is often not strong enough. Muriatic Acid is a better test but is dangerous and you can't get it in small amounts. PH down is a better than Vinegar and usually going to fizz on anything Muriatic Acid will. Just for a easy second test.

That said, a bit of fizzing isn't bad if you want hard water anyway.


----------



## ponyo

I live in the granite state LOL but is there a way to make sure a rock is 100% granite? My water is slightly hard water so I don't want to make it any harder. Do you think it is safe to just fine a rock in a stream that looks like granite? 

(sorry OP I hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread!)


----------



## Eldachleich

ponyo said:


> I live in the granite state LOL but is there a way to make sure a rock is 100% granite? My water is slightly hard water so I don't want to make it any harder. Do you think it is safe to just fine a rock in a stream that looks like granite?
> 
> (sorry OP I hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread!)


Lol I dont mind... I was staring at a pile of rocks today wondering which ones were saf.e. none of them fizzed... I ended up scrapping most of them because they had some rust on them...


----------

